# Tired of Sinky Water??????



## BWI (Nov 13, 2008)

_*Tired of having that rotten egg smell and having stains all over your sink and toilet?
*_
_*Whole house filters for iron, hydrogen Sulfide (rotten egg smell) and manganese reduction Iron is one of the most common elements found in nature, and most ground waters contain a measurable amount of iron. Iron stains bathtubs, toilets, sinks, driveways and it will even stain the side of your house in sufficient concentrations. *_


_*We have a few units that all have different flow rates. Average Home / Cottage flow would work with our smallest unit! 9 GPM 1 cu.ft*_



_*If you require the unit to be installed have one of our licensed plumbers install the equipment.*_

​


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

What is the going rate for a whole home/cottage tannin filter. We are doing some plumbing changes at the cottage next year and making some prelim planning/pricing.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

You use well water at your place?


----------



## BWI (Nov 13, 2008)

A unit that would look after that would be a dual media unit they run for about $970


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

BWI said:


> A unit that would look after that would be a dual media unit they run for about $970


Estimate on capacity or litres filtered until replacement?


----------



## BWI (Nov 13, 2008)

h_s said:


> Estimate on capacity or litres filtered until replacement?


roughly 30,000 gallons on the smallest unit. That also depends on how bad your water is also so that # will give you a close idea plus or minus based on water quality.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

Chris S said:


> You use well water at your place?


no.. we uv and micron filter water from our lake. It's quite tea-stained in the spring and early summer. Makes yellow centred ice-cubes 

I'm glad our water's not stinky that it would need a sulphide filter.


----------



## BWI (Nov 13, 2008)

h_s said:


> no.. we uv and micron filter water from our lake. It's quite tea-stained in the spring and early summer. Makes yellow centred ice-cubes
> 
> I'm glad our water's not stinky that it would need a sulphide filter.


can you give me an idea of what filters your using now for the lake water.. maybe i can suggest something better .


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

BWI said:


> roughly 30,000 gallons on the smallest unit. That also depends on how bad your water is also so that # will give you a close idea plus or minus based on water quality.


thanks for the responses. I will run my flow meter this weekend and estimate our usage for an average season. I don't think we use 30,000 but you never know.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

BWI said:


> can you give me an idea of what filters your using now for the lake water.. maybe i can suggest something better .


I'm using a Trojan UV that I've rigged up with 5 pre-filters (I'm a bit crazy)

30 micron, 5 micron, 1 micron, 1 micron carbon block and .5 micron carbon for the drinking water part. They are all the larger sized prefilters (not the 10")
The pressure from the pump/cylinder is 60psi. The toilet is bypassed and the pump also has a 300 micron screen for debris at the foot-valve. We change the prefilters twice per season even though the .5 micron carbon is probably not that clogged. I tested the water last week for conductivity and got 23 μS. Our problem is the tannins that even our lab grade carbons remove only slightly. It's not a problem but it's just a psychological thing when you know the water has the crap filtered out of it but still looks a bit yellow. I was recommended looking at a tannin filter as an add-on if I wanted crystal clear water.

The whole thing looks neat and tidy and is easy to tear down for the winter. Perhaps we will winterize our water soon ** sigh**


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I think I mentioned to you, but we just basically the same sort of system at my cottage too - minus two pre-filters =D 

The in-laws just got one of those units Tyler is selling to remove the Iron from the water (Balsalm Lake area) - works great. Not sure if it would be worth it just to remove tannins though =D


----------



## BWI (Nov 13, 2008)

heres another system


----------

